# Tru Technology Super Billet B8



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

I've owned a number of car amplifiers throughout the years -Alpine V12 (early 90s), a/d/s 850 MX, JL Slash, Arc XXK & FD, Audison LRx, Zapco DC Ref- and for the most part have had good results with all of them. My latest acquisition is a Tru Technology Super Billet B8. The B8 is Tru's flagship 8-channel Class AB amplifier fitted in a 31.5in (!) long trunk-eating chassis. It comes with a standard "S-module" preamp card (gain & pre-amp switches, RCA or RJ45 inputs, no crossover settings) but can be upgraded to Burr-Brown or Analog Devices pre-amp cards later on. This is a good option if you like to change the "sound" of the amp without having to change out the amp itself. I opted for the S-module. Since 2003 I've been purchasing my gear with Don (aka 6spdcoupe) and this was no different. Instead of the standard nickel/pewter/silver brushed look, Don ordered this chassis in anodized black. I didn't ask but I would guess that since the Super Billets are per custom order basis only, you would be able to request for any color. The overall lead-time for my particular B8 was eight weeks.

Receiving the unit itself was an event. Tru shipped the amp directly to my work, and because of it's size, UPS had to use a dolly to deliver it. Inside the box was the amp enclosure itself. Unlike other manufacturers, Tru does not mold specific packaging for the Super Billets. Instead, the amp is enclosed in a heavily padded rifle case -- the kind that safari hunters use to hunt big game. Not wanting to scare anyone at my work (which ironically is at a financial institution!), I locked my office door and enjoyed opening up the gun case. The Billet's design is different from the recent amps that I've liked. It's not a refined design like the current Audison LRx's (hidden cable management, soft corners, and plethora of pre-amp settings) or clean as Zapco DC Refs but rather it's an industrial design. In many ways it reminds me of the a/d/s 850MX and the Arc XXK -- which were basically a monoblock heatsink with amp guts and no extra filler. And it lives up to the Billet name: solid, balanced, and simple. There's a definite "pride of ownership" feeling when you run your hands across the brushed aluminum surface and marvel at the precise CNC cut lines. For this setup, I asked Bing (aka SimplicityInSound) to perform one of his famous stealth installs. Bing flushed the Billet into a false floor and flanked it with the sub and passive crossovers. It's a clean looks that I always admire from Bing and caps of the pride of ownership -- from car to gear to install. (Of note, this is a second iteration of my system this year. The first had a different H/U and Zapco DC Ref amps. Bing was kind enough to squeeze me in mid-summer to re-do the trunk install.)

Of course, all the aesthetics would be for naught if the amp can't perform. The signal chain starts with a Clarion 785USB H/U --> Tru SSLD6 Line Driver/Conditioner --> Tru B8. Two channels are fed to the Hertz Mille tweeters while four channels are bridged to the Hertz Mille woofer; the final two channels are bridged mono to drive the Seas Lotus 10in sub. The reason I chose a simple H/U along with bi-amping the Hertz passives is because I've not yet settled on processing -- whether it be integrated into a H/U or external. My previous setup did have excellent processing via the Zapco DC Ref but I never warmed up to the amp section. The DCRs, while great amps for many others here, were too dry and lacked the "oomph" for my tastes; I never felt they integrated well with the other components. And after listening to the Zapcos for three months, I abandoned them in favor of a Tru Billet. After Bing finished installing the new setup, I immediately noticed the difference: kickbass more pronounced, midrange cleared up, and highs were effortless. The telling sign for me was that I enjoyed listening to the system the entire four hour drive back. I couldn't say the same with the DCRs in my first setup. Physically, this Super Billet stays cool exceptionally well (it's one big heat sink!). Although it sits flushed in the false floor, the four fans (perpendicularly recessed in all four corners of the heatsink) quietly cools do an good job of moving air. With the breathable carpet amp cover on, the B8 did get hot but it never got into thermal territory even after four hours of straight driving and constant loud music. With the amp cover off, it's cool to the touch.

In the last two months I've been able to put the Billet through it's paces and everything seems to have integrate nicely with it. The fronstage opens up and blends superbly with the sub-bass. The Billet can play at low sound levels without collapsing the midbass and soundstage and midbass but it can also play so effortlessly when the volume is cranked. There are gobs of headroom with the B8! It also helps that the SSLD6 Line Driver supplies a high voltage that keeps the gains below 1/4 turn and thus any potential noise issue. But I think the B8's best quality is it's ability to deliver transient response at lighting pace: bass thump hard and kickbass snaps the back your neck and doesn't let you go when the instruments and vocals change and mix. It's like the roller coaster that keeps throwing the loops and drops without letting you take a breath; it's like blipping through a dual clutch system with minimum drop of the tach. The endless headroom coupled with the ultra fast transient response is exhilarating and quite addictive. It's a feature that I've only experienced with my previous a/d/s MX and Arc XXK amps. I remember reading on some other forum that Tru has power in-the-gut output that you would expect from a really good US designed/built amplifier; it's very different from the conservative power of Japanese amps or the reserved nature of European amps (i.e. Audison). Basically, the Billet has balls.

In the last few weeks, I've been playing around with switching out the Hertz Mille with Dynaudio Esotec. The results have been further satisfying in that the Dyns mates very well with the Billet. Yes, the Mille tweeter is superior but the Dyn midbass edges with bass and midrange. Ultimately this speaker switching trial is geared to see if I like the sound of Dynaudio enough to further upgrade to their Esotar 2 line. Yes, I realize I'm playing with a limited bandwidth of processing right now (especially with passive crossovers) but I'm enjoying just hearing the sonic signatures of the speakers and amp. I'm not looking to jump in the fray with a BitOne or DSP-6 or even the new JDM/European Pioneer H/U. For once I'm going to patient, go to CES in January, and see what the industry has to offer for 2010.

Certainly sound is subjective -what's trash to one man may be treasure to another- and I can only review this amplifier _as how I hear music_, _in my car_, with _the gear I've chosen_. My goal with Don was to source me a well designed amp that wasn't gutless, has miles of headroom, and looks good. And I wanted one that may very well be the last amp I ever have to buy -- well, at least for a min of five years. To that end, I think it was well achieved.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

wow thats a big amp! nice install too...


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice amp!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Gotta love an amp that arrives in a rifle case. 
Beautiful amp, and very nice looking setup!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Ahh now i see...nice setup you got there buddy!!!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Lucky! I have been talking to Don about that exact amp. I just couldn't afford it, enjoy that heatsink, oh how I wanted it. I am super envious of what you have there. From what Don says I can only imagine that you have one kick ass amplifier in your possession. 

If you ever want to sell it at 1/4 of the price please look me up


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's one damn fine amp...and a helluva nice install you have there.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

TREETOP said:


> Gotta love an amp that arrives in a rifle case.


Thanks guys. Somehow I knew I'd elicit a comment on the rifle case from TREETOP





Kenny_Cox said:


> If you ever want to sell it at 1/4 of the price please look me up


Surrrreeee thing Keny, sure thing 





azngotskills said:


> Ahh now i see...nice setup you got there buddy!!!!


Yes but you still have 10x gear stockpiling in that closet of yours Mark!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

BodegaBay said:


> Surrrreeee thing Keny, sure thing


I keep trying to get Don to do it but he won't, I think I am going to have to steal them out of his truck while he isn't looking.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

BodegaBay said:


> Yes but you still have 10x gear stockpiling in that closet of yours Mark!


I would love to experience some TRU Billets though, especially with some Dynaudio. Hmm maybe another install once again... Really though, nice choice of gear and really nice install. I would go with a different HU though


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> I would go with a different HU though


Oh I agree. And I intend to rectify this early 2010 just after I see what comes out of CES.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

nevermind. Wrong thread.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Fraternity!!!!!! It is good to see another B8 owner out there. There are not to many of us. I think though I am the only bastard crazy enough to have 2 of these Beast.

I love your set up. very clean. All I can tell you is get the esotars and watch your happiness level jump through the roof.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Props to you Marquis for being the original person who customized it in anodized black. I still in awe that you have TWO units in your car!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well Vu they are not in the car at the moment. I am currently looking for another car and cant decide what I want yet. So I have 2 B8's sitting idle at the moment plus enough Esotar 2 stuff to run 5.1 in the car. So I am going through with drawls right now.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

BodegaBay said:


> Props to you Marquis for being the original person who customized it in anodized black. I still in awe that you have TWO units in your car!


No props needed. Just happy to start the trend. I just wish my serial numbers were 1 and 2 but 1 and 5 will do. I am thinking of sending my 4100 in to be made black.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Vu, nice to see ya back in here and happy as hell to boot ! I take it your having quite a bit of enjoyment now ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> No props needed. Just happy to start the trend. I just wish my serial numbers were 1 and 2 but 1 and 5 will do. I am thinking of sending my 4100 in to be made black.


Ideas for your 4100 ..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Don, why must you make use want more!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Don, why must you make use want more!!!


Isn't that my job Mark ? 

How bouts ..


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Don just go away. Does John offer them with plexi now or is that just something that you did?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Don just go away. Does John offer them with plexi now or is that just something that you did?


I had em done, but it is available.


----------



## jmil1974 (Dec 24, 2007)

That anodized black may be the sexiest, classiest look for an amp out there. I'd have to have some alone time with her to know for sure... :laugh:

Nice!

Does the single 10 give you enough sub bass to keep up with that wicked as **** front stage? More details please!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> I had em done, but it is available.


Awesome! maybe one day, when I buy one, I will do that lol.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

jayhawkblk said:


> Welcome to the Fraternity!!!!!! It is good to see another B8 owner out there. There are not to many of us. I think though I am the only bastard crazy enough to have 2 of these Beast.
> 
> I love your set up. very clean. All I can tell you is get the esotars and watch your happiness level jump through the roof.


Hey, can I join the fraternity even though I do not own a B8? I do have a B4 and B6, stacked they look like 1 amp; B10


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

SoundChaser said:


> Hey, can I join the fraternity even though I do not own a B8? I do have a B4 and B6, stacked they look like 1 amp; B10


Only if you clean up that trunk Caz.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

what the hell all the billet owners are coming out of the woodwork! I might be getting one


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful amp, beautiful install.

When people say Tru's are underrated, how underrated are we talkin'?


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> ...I am currently looking for another car and cant decide what I want yet. So I have 2 B8's sitting idle at the moment plus enough Esotar 2 stuff to run 5.1 in the car...


You have that many Esotar2 drivers?  Oh, that's just not fair. I recalled a couple years ago you mentioning a M5 after Bing finished your 5 Series for CES. I take it that plan has changed? I'm sure it'll be brilliant once you've decided.





6spdcoupe said:


> Hey Vu, nice to see ya back in here and happy as hell to boot ! I take it your having quite a bit of enjoyment now?


Indeed I am Don. I expect to finalize the electronics after I see what's available at CES -- with your help of course. It'll be fun meeting up in Vegas Jan; this time I'm going take two days and not rush to see the whole thing in one day. 





jmil1974 said:


> ...Does the single 10 give you enough sub bass to keep up with that wicked as [sic] front stage? More details please!


The single SEAS Lotus SW250/1 10in subwoofer is quite sufficient for my 4 Door GTI hatchback. After some break in time, it seamlessly blends with the frontstage and never sounds localized. It really is a perfect blend of SQ and SPL subwoofer -- fast as an IDQ and much more output. Not quite an IDMax but doesn't require the additional space either. As for the rest of the build, you can see it in this thread. The obviously the rear has changed since then but the front build is the same. I dig the front pods Bing built for the MkV GTIs.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

BodegaBay said:


> You have that many Esotar2 drivers?  Oh, that's just not fair. I recalled a couple years ago you mentioning a M5 after Bing finished your 5 Series for CES. I take it that plan has changed? I'm sure it'll be brilliant once you've decided.
> 
> I have a 750li now and I am getting away from BMW, well high end luxo cars all together. With this economy it is not a wise investment. Plus I like to wrench on my own cars and BMW makes it pretty hard to do that especially in this 750. I am looking for something that will still be fun to drive and would make a great home for my audio gear. That is the whole point right? I am glad that you are enjoying that B8 you just need to go active now. I hope to see you at CES this year.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Only if you clean up that trunk Caz.


whatcha talkin bout Dony? Trunks clean


----------



## kilokhan (Jun 5, 2009)

TRU = SEX
I have to Agree TRU Amps WORKS very Well With Dynaudio.
Used to Have The OLD T03 Series With Dynaudio Esotar Driver..... It Feels Like....
The Stacked Billet6 looks like a SUPA MONSTER Old Days Sledghammer.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful amp and very nice install. So can someone PM me the Price of this beast, looks like a great one amp solution for my comp car. Amps are the final piece of the Puzzle.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I just got (2) T03 -4.150's , I'm going to test them out against my ARC SE amps see which one fits my setup.

You got me wanting to do my amps in black now.


----------



## kilokhan (Jun 5, 2009)

Here-I-Come said:


> Beautiful amp and very nice install. So can someone PM me the Price of this beast, looks like a great one amp solution for my comp car. Amps are the final piece of the Puzzle.


Send Pm to 6spdcoupe he can Beef You UP.


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

DAT said:


> I just got (2) T03 -4.150's , I'm going to test them out against my ARC SE amps see which one fits my setup.


Very eager to hear the results. Please keep us posted.


----------



## methodsound (Oct 1, 2009)

Kenny_Cox said:


> what the hell all the billet owners are coming out of the woodwork! I might be getting one



Add me to the Billet Fan club!


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

me too...


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Umm....Umm.....Umm..... Im set on which amp/amps Im using next! That thing is B-E-A-Utiful! Clean install my friend.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

mathematics said:


> me too...


Ugh, what a mess ! :laugh:


----------



## methodsound (Oct 1, 2009)

Are you using you passive crossovers or did you go full active with the 8 channels you got on your amp?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Darn, you guys got me wanting to upgrade from my T03's to SUPA Billets.

Well that would be down the line gotta get my review of the T03 vs. ARC Se's first.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Sweet amp for sure. Lovely selections and installation/ Love the black too. Nothing like a sturdy clean black amp to give me audio wood =)

I do have to ask though, why the Clarion h/u? I loved my DRZ now don't get me wrong... not a Clarion hater - it just seems completely out of place to have that h/u in a system where so many other very high end components come into play. I'd think that for impact on sound, the head unit falls only second to speakers in terms of overall impact on sound quality (aside from installation - and Bings definitely the man to go to for a super clean installation - good choice there too!).

So, either I am totally out of the loop and didn't realize Clarion had a new high end hu or that might be a good candidate for your next upgrade. I do like the looks... so now my curiousity is up and I am going to go check out more. No offense intended btw - just curious if I am missing something!

Less


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

He is waiting for after 2010 CES to see whats available and go from there  I was posted earlier in the thread IIRC


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

BodegaBay said:


>


nice mounting


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Ugh, what a mess ! :laugh:


fix itttt lol


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

less said:


> I do have to ask though, why the Clarion h/u? I loved my DRZ now don't get me wrong... not a Clarion hater - it just seems completely out of place to have that h/u in a system where so many other very high end components come into play. I'd think that for impact on sound, the head unit falls only second to speakers in terms of overall impact on sound quality (aside from installation - and Bings definitely the man to go to for a super clean installation - good choice there too!).
> 
> So, either I am totally out of the loop and didn't realize Clarion had a new high end hu or that might be a good candidate for your next upgrade. I do like the looks... so now my curiousity is up and I am going to go check out more. No offense intended btw - just curious if I am missing something!





azngotskills said:


> He is waiting for after 2010 CES to see whats available and go from there  I was posted earlier in the thread IIRC


None taken. Mark is correct abut my desire to wait after CES. If you read my review, I noted the Clarion 785USB is just a transitional unit not intended for the long term. At the time of the install, I had not decided on an external processor or high end head-unit with internal processing. Yes, the 785USB is out of place compared to the rest of the components but I could live with it until I see the new offerings after CES. No sense spending $1K+ on something now when there might be something more promissing around the corner in 2010.


----------



## mavric (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW! The black finish just sets that amp right off, very nice choice and another great install by Bing. I use the same sub so its nice to see another one in such a clean install. 

I will be at CES also, maybe all those that are attending should meet up somewhere during the show?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Very nice install.*


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

:sigh:

Old thread but all these billets are depressing.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

what is going price for a Billet 8 ?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

DAT said:


> what is going price for a Billet 8 ?


An Arm, Leg and 1st born


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Niebur3 said:


> An Arm, Leg and 1st born


probably, I currently have 3 TRU amps now and they were not cheap.

looking for a C7 tru, I guess I will have to contact Don and see whats up.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> An Arm, Leg and 1st born


your missing the left nut


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Ugh, what a mess ! :laugh:


better? lol


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

DAT said:


> what is going price for a Billet 8 ?


New? LOTS. I know the billet six is pricey, never asked for price on the 8, I was broke when it came out lol so there was no reason.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> New? LOTS. I know the billet six is pricey, never asked for price on the 8, I was broke when it came out lol so there was no reason.


What is best price for the Billet 6?


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

very nice install


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

Love the install, I'd hate to know what that amp costs....


----------



## cirodias (Dec 12, 2008)

super billets are all US$4.000 retail.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

cirodias said:


> super billets are all US$4.000 retail.


Sorry sir, but that is incorrect.

B-Four is $3,200
B-Six is $3,400
B-Eight is $3,600

SRP.


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

Jebus...


----------



## zeddy (Dec 26, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Gotta love an amp that arrives in a rifle case.
> Beautiful amp, and very nice looking setup!


You stole my comment!


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Sorry sir, but that is incorrect.
> 
> B-Four is $3,200
> B-Six is $3,400
> ...


What's the SRP for a B-Ten ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

SoundChaser said:


> What's the SRP for a B-Ten ?


I can surely make one up for ya.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Sorry sir, but that is incorrect.
> 
> B-Four is $3,200
> B-Six is $3,400
> ...



When I hit the lottery I'm going to buy 3 Super B8's and have them custom in all COPPER.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

You also dont have to pay SRP pricing.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I hope not. I don't think my kids like ramen THAT much.


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

on the Tru Technology website it says 

4 RMS 8 x 100W
2 RMS 8 x 150W
4 MONO 4 x 300W 
for the Super Billet B8


Im just wondering how much underrated the Billet B8 is
maybe 
4 RMS 8 x 120W ???
or
4 RMS 8 x 150W ??

or more??


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

from what i've read, the billets actually put about 30 watts per channel more than rated.


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

funny. these are all the same questions i asked Don 

130 watts, though it would be nice if there was some website benchmarking all the amps they could so we could all figure out actual output and compare apples to apples instead of believing often overinflated specs.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I got my T03's sold and so now to Supa Billet's... or atleast one for now....


----------

